# Dos Questions



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Rapalas, how do you use them on rivers while fishing for trout? What sizes colors etc work well?

Upper Provo, i am camping there last week of july. What works there the best? 


Thanks *-band-*


----------



## cat_man (Sep 19, 2007)

Rapalas are great for trout in medium or large sized rivers, but in small rivers they are usually less productive. They are too big and spook the fish.

To fish with them, cast them upstream across current and reel them just faster than the current through riffles, eddies, holes, etc.

If you are referring to upper Provo as in up closer to Trial Lake, it is a smaller stream size up there.

To fish up there, small worms drifted into holes work well, as do small size 0 mepps spinners. Flies work really well too - even using spinning gear. Small black ant imitations, renegades, adams, or mosquito imitations work well.

Good luck!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have never fished the upper so I wont tell you about something I dont know about. As for the rapalas, my most valuable word of advise is buy the ones that start with F. They are the floating ones. I like an F-7 in silver and black or gold and black. The floating ones can be cast towards a far bank and drifted into position under banks or trees with out snagging. From there just start reeling. Another important thing is to learn the rapala knot or use a small black snap swivel so the lure can move and run straight. Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Floating? I thought it was all about the countdown minnows... I will remember that nor-tah thanks.
Were i will be fishing its 15 miles from jordanelle so not very very upper provo.
Is there brookies in the upper provo?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I am trying to place 15 miles. I think that would put it about Woodland or just above. Below Pine Valley ( that section of the upper Provo that cuts through the mountain from the Mirror Lake Highway to the Woodland-Hanna highway) you will likely catch mostly browns a few whitefish but an occassional rainbow, tiger trout (escaped from Mill Hollow) and an occassional cutthroat. Above Pine Valley there are much fewer browns and more brook and cutthroat but you may also catch an occassional tiger trout, rainbow or even a grayling escaped from the stocked higher lakes.


----------



## cat_man (Sep 19, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> Were i will be fishing its 15 miles from jordanelle so not very very upper provo.
> Is there brookies in the upper provo?


Yes, there are brookies in the higher upper reaches. Probably a few make it down as low as you'll be.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah the countdowns run deep and rivers are shallow. Most of the time your lure will be 1 to 4 feet under the water and thats where the floaters run. On the upper I would start with size 2 blue foxes or size 4 Panther Martins.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Be ready to wade. If you're like me, I get snagged a lot with rapalas because the two trebles cause me problems as far as branches and brush etc. I always end up having to wade to unsnag a few. They are more of an investment but they're deadly.


Nor-tah said:


> buy the ones that start with F


 +1


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

i wade to get lures that arent mine i even climb trees!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

If you want to impart the look of a dying or fleeing minnow, give your rod tip a few short jerks while reeling those raps... sometimes those jerks will excite a hungry brown to make a strike when a fish just swimming by might get a pass. It works well with plastics as well.... jerk jerk, float..... SLAM!!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> i wade to get lures that arent mine i even climb trees!


+1 so do I :lol:


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

For trout in a stream, you will want rapalas that have a black back and a light belly, white, gold, silver, tan are all good.


----------

